# chimney crown repair. gap between flues



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

What do we have to do drag it out of ya? Show us the pic.


----------



## andy_b (Jan 23, 2006)

sorry, didn't realize i could post attachments!!
Here it is:

hope you can help
Andy


----------



## jmic (Dec 9, 2005)

Hard to see seems to have a shadow, but just mix some concrete and patch.


----------



## rredogg (Dec 27, 2005)

*Chimeny Crown*

Andy,

I May be a little late with this but maybe this could help you out. There is a product called "felxible crown" for the repair of chimeny crowns. It's a latex product that if your half-a**** handy you can do yourself. I learned about it when the local chimeny sweep company came out and suggested an application be applied. They quoted a price of $180. I was able to purchase a tub of the product and did it mayself. the product is expensive (180 range) but when in with other neighbors and my cost was 50 bucks.

Best of luck, rredogg


----------

